# Buckeye Burl



## smondo001 (Oct 24, 2021)

Looking for some unstabilized buckeye burl...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 24, 2021)

@Mike1950

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 24, 2021)

Size?


----------



## Tony (Oct 24, 2021)

Shaun, please read our rules and make a proper Introduction post in that section. After that I'm sure Mike can take care of what you need. Tony

I have locked this thread down for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 25, 2021)

Sorry, missed that one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

